# Important News!



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

To anybody that likes me, talks to me, knows who I am... I just thought I'd go ahead and post that my activity on here will be very decreased from this point onward. I have things that I have to attend to and I won't necessarily have internet access at times. Although I'll still be on sometimes. ^-^; 

If you want you can add me on msn and aim and catch me there every once in awhile:

[email protected] 
houseofboringx/rockieadvances 
fred.idonthavealastname for skype

I also enjoy reading e-mails, so you can shoot me one of those if you want. 

Anyways, thanks for reading this. I hope to talk to you all soon. ^-^;


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Hum, what is the list for?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

=p For him to show off in his header.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

> =p For him to show off in his header.


*gives you an odd look* What do you mean, HIM? So Long is a chick, dude. :dry:

Anyways. I already have you allover, SL. So I am all set. I sure hope you have fun, even tho you can't be on as much. >_<


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

xD That makes me wonder if he knew whether or not I was a girl or not before... lol. 

And the list is of people who I find interesting, am curious of, and basically like, talk to, or just like reading the post of. So, you're basically awesome if you're in it. ^-^;


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

what is Bbl . ? i'm intrigued!


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, Bbl means be back later. -shrugs- My signature is kind of in reconstruction right now, though, so it doesn't really mean much. ;3


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

i see. haha. for some reason i think everything you do is totally rad


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Aha. Well that's cool. Though I wouldn't know why... -turns all modest on you-


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

some sort of golden touch or something  except instead of gold it's rad. sorry i can't tell you exactly why either. i just dig your style i guess. that's why i feel compelled to try and encourage you to i think, it's like, wow, just keep doing your thing! it's great!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Aww well I hope whatever you're gonna be absent for goes well .


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

> xD That makes me wonder if he knew whether or not I was a girl or not before... lol.


He is just sloooow at picking up on stuff. *wink* *grin*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not slow with picking up stuff. I just don't bother looking at genders. ^__^


----------

